# Can't get respirator to fit, even though I'm pretty sure it's the right size



## Khankhisto (Mar 6, 2020)

Weird symbol popped up whenever I used an apostrophe. Edited it out of the body of the post but couldn't remove it from the title, that's why I made another identical thread. Would delete this one but I can't figure out how. Sorry for that guys.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Can’t get respirator to fit, even though I’m pretty sure it’s the right siz*

Try this link and see if it helps.
https://www.google.com/search?q=How...spirator&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1

Bud


----------



## Khankhisto (Mar 6, 2020)

*Re: Can’t get respirator to fit, even though I’m pretty sure it’s the right siz*



Bud9051 said:


> Try this link and see if it helps.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=How...spirator&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1
> 
> Bud


That's the video that I was following along to, but they don't give any advice on how to fix it if you can't get a good seal no matter how you adjust it. They just say to "speak to your supervisor".


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

*Re: Can’t get respirator to fit, even though I’m pretty sure it’s the right siz*



Khankhisto said:


> Any solutions are welcome, no matter how creative or unorthodox


Well, you did ask








In all seriousness, I use the 6200 series for mold remediation and the vinyl seal sitting on your nose/cheek gives in enough to form to your face. So I'm not sure of how to help you if you've got the straps right.


----------



## Khankhisto (Mar 6, 2020)

*Re: Can’t get respirator to fit, even though I’m pretty sure it’s the right siz*



3onthetree said:


> Well, you did ask
> View attachment 588221
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, I use the 6200 series for mold remediation and the vinyl seal sitting on your nose/cheek gives in enough to form to your face. So I'm not sure of how to help you if you've got the straps right.


Lmao, I can't quite afford something like that. Thanks for the laugh though.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Can’t get respirator to fit, even though I’m pretty sure it’s the right siz*

Not sure about the mask idea. CDC/who both say that you only should use the mask if yuo are at risk because you have underlying conditions. If that is your circumstance, then sorry that I can’t help with your specific mask.


----------



## Khankhisto (Mar 6, 2020)

*Re: Canâ€™t get respirator to fit, even though Iâ€™m pretty sure itâ€™s the right siz*



ront02769 said:


> Not sure about the mask idea. CDC/who both say that you only should use the mask if you are at risk because you have underlying conditions. If that is your circumstance, then sorry that I can’t help with your specific mask.


You're definitely at risk of becoming sick if you're breathing in airborne particles of the coronavirus. I believe the CDC says that to preserve the supply of medical masks for healthcare professionals. Hospitals aren't going to be buying respirators like these meant for industrial uses, but they still give you the same protection so I bought this to take precautions without undercutting that supply. I may not be at risk to become severely ill, but I can't afford to get sick at all as I already have been for the past 6 months and desperately need to get caught up on schoolwork. Also we don't know if the virus might mutate and become more aggressive/deadly. That's just my rationale, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

*Re: Can’t get respirator to fit, even though I’m pretty sure it’s the right siz*

They say you should only wear a mask if you have the virus, to avoid spreading to others (if you cough or sneeze). It won't prevent getting it. The medical profession that wear masks, have them custom fitted to their face, not one from a store or online.
The best thing you can do is wipe things down with Lysol wipes and wash your hands often and long, and don't touch your face till after you've washed them.


----------



## Khankhisto (Mar 6, 2020)

*Re: Can’t get respirator to fit, even though I’m pretty sure it’s the right siz*



3onthetree said:


> Well, you did ask
> View attachment 588221
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, I use the 6200 series for mold remediation and the vinyl seal sitting on your nose/cheek gives in enough to form to your face. So I'm not sure of how to help you if you've got the straps right.


I have these little foam inserts that came with a reusable dust mask that would be able to add a little padding and seal up the gap. Would it be hazardous at all to attach it to the mask with something like crazy glue, like if I'm breathing in remnant of the glue or something?


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

*Re: Canâ€™t get respirator to fit, even though Iâ€™m pretty sure itâ€™s the right siz*

Just to try to ease the paranoia, the best data currently available says that the death rate, if you happen to be infected and you’re under 40, is 0.2%.

Looking at your username, by chance do you have a beard? That will negatively impact the ability to get a good seal.

Buying a respirator online is like buying shoes online. It’s tough to know if the fit is right for you. S/M/L in a facemask doesn’t correlate to your body size. Stores that sell these will (maybe not right now and maybe not where you live) have test models that you can try out for fit.

It’s always possible to blow too hard and get a leak in a positive pressure test. It’s not possible to do that in a negative pressure test. That’s how I check if my mask is sealing properly to my face.

Chris


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Deleted your second post and fixed the title.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Are they non-returnable? You may have a "different" kind of face. Even birth can cause that. Or'the mask could be malformed.


They sprayed saccharine outside the mask & if you could taste it, it didn't fit. Peppermint was also used.



I've been fit-tested for N-95 masks to see the size needed but I don't remember being fit-tested for a respirator. Ours looked more like a gas mask without the gas part. Used for RSV.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

There are some people whose faces just don't fit certain manufacturer's masks. If the mask doesn't seem too big or too small, I would probably try another model/manufacturer. I know some people who have to use a full face respirator because they can't pass a fit test in a half mask. That gets expensive though.

I've used at least half a dozen different model half face masks and never had a problem with fit tests, so I'm afraid that all the help I can be.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: Can’t get respirator to fit, even though I’m pretty sure it’s the right siz*



Roxygal said:


> They say you should only wear a mask if you have the virus, to avoid spreading to others (if you cough or sneeze). It won't prevent getting it.



I honestly think this is some kind of propaganda, maybe to decrease use of masks & save them for real needs?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

If you cover the exhaust port and exhale hard enough, it will leak. Try a negative pressure test. Cover the input ports and breath in, moving your head up and down, side to side. If it leaks, it doesn’t fit correctly.


----------



## Khankhisto (Mar 6, 2020)

Old Thomas said:


> If you cover the exhaust port and exhale hard enough, it will leak. Try a negative pressure test. Cover the input ports and breath in, moving your head up and down, side to side. If it leaks, it doesn’t fit correctly.


I pass the negative pressure test just fine. Does that mean I'm good?


----------



## Khankhisto (Mar 6, 2020)

*Re: Canâ€™t get respirator to fit, even though Iâ€™m pretty sure itâ€™s the right siz*



Chris616 said:


> Just to try to ease the paranoia, the best data currently available says that the death rate, if you happen to be infected and you’re under 40, is 0.2%.
> 
> Looking at your username, by chance do you have a beard? That will negatively impact the ability to get a good seal.
> 
> ...


I understand that the mortality rate is low, not worried about dying or anything just taking precautions to avoid getting sick. Not sure what about the name made you guess that I have a beard but yeah I do haha. It's a goatee though and I keep my neck clean shaven so I don't see how that could get in the way of the seal. I pass the negative pressure test just fine, but I had thought that you were supposed to be able to pass both of them to make sure you had a good seal...if I pass the negative pressure test but not the positive am I good?


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

*Re: Can’t get respirator to fit, even though I’m pretty sure it’s the right siz*



Nik333 said:


> I honestly think this is some kind of propaganda, maybe to decrease use of masks & save them for real needs?


Well maybe, but this is coming from real doctors, not the media. They say the best defense is sanitizing and washing your hands often.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

The mask is designed to seal and give you filtered air when inhaling. It is doing that if it passes a negative air test. A positive pressure test is with a slight positive pressure, to make sure the mask fits the contours of your face. How hard are you exhaling?


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Both positive and negative pressure tests are prone to error caused by pushing the mask against the face. A more realistic negative pressure test when you’re initially setting up the respirator is to unscrew the cartridges and use tape to block the intakes. You’ll need to be fairly quick, obviously.

If you’re sure there is no leakage in a negative pressure test, you don’t need to worry about the positive test, for the reason the Old Thomas mentioned. I suspect that the instructions about the positive pressure test are to a certain extent a carryover from the procedures that manufacturers recommend for the positive pressure breathing apparatus that many also make. Whenever I received training on Scot Air-Pak use there was a lot of emphasis on getting a good positive pressure seal for the mask. Without that some of the compressed air in the tank on your back would be lost to leakage instead of being available for breathing.

Chris


----------



## Khankhisto (Mar 6, 2020)

Old Thomas said:


> The mask is designed to seal and give you filtered air when inhaling. It is doing that if it passes a negative air test. A positive pressure test is with a slight positive pressure, to make sure the mask fits the contours of your face. How hard are you exhaling?


Very gently, I'm not blowing like a steam whistle and knocking the thing out of place.


----------



## JohnnyVirgil (Jun 9, 2019)

*Re: Cant get respirator to fit, even though Im pretty sure its the right siz*



Nik333 said:


> I honestly think this is some kind of propaganda, maybe to decrease use of masks & save them for real needs?


Yes, I agree. You can't say "it won't help" and then turn around and say "save them for the Health care providers." if they work for doctors and nurses, why wouldn't they work for you? Granted, if you haven't worn them ever before you might not know a good fit from a bad one, but I've worn them for 20 years give or take, and there's no real "custom fit" for a 3M N95, for your or the doctors. You just need to know how to put them on and adjust them, and take them off without contaminating yourself. It's way better than wrapping a scarf or a t-shirt around your face, and it's certainly way better than nothing at all. 

https://academic.oup.com/annweh/article/54/7/789/202744


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: Cant get respirator to fit, even though Im pretty sure its the right siz*



JohnnyVirgil said:


> Yes, I agree. You can't say "it won't help" and then turn around and say "save them for the Health care providers." if they work for doctors and nurses, why wouldn't they work for you? Granted, if you haven't worn them ever before you might not know a good fit from a bad one, but I've worn them for 20 years give or take, and there's no real "custom fit" for a 3M N95, for your or the doctors. You just need to know how to put them on and adjust them, and take them off without contaminating yourself. It's way better than wrapping a scarf or a t-shirt around your face, and it's certainly way better than nothing at all.
> 
> https://academic.oup.com/annweh/article/54/7/789/202744



Today, I was at a Univ. Teaching Hospital where they do have at least one COVID-19 patient. I had to ask for a mask. They no longer have them out where people can take dozens at a time. I didn't end up using it.


I'm considering using one at Walmart, next time. There was a checker who told me she was sick when I got in line. Walmart! What are you thinking? I don't remember having a conversation about this with her, but, she knew I wouldn't want to risk it. She was coughing heavily. 



The thing is, when they cough all over your bags, you have to spray them with Lysol, later. They touch everything you buy.:surprise:
At what point does a bad cold or flu become the Novel Coronavirus? Will you know? Will they know? Will Walmart, know?


I'm not a panicky person, just a realist. Stock up on Swanson's canned chicken! Great stuff. Stay home and DIY!


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Something like silly putty (for safety, children's toy section, I think) may work. Or even pieces of gauze. The point of masks is to stop the droplets of somebody's saliva landing on your nose or mouth. As such, even a towel will do. Maintaining the masks will become fairly involved, since EVERY time you're in a "safe" place and remove the mask, it, your face and hands will have to be disinfected, before you even say hi to the family. Hair, shoes, bags if you carry one, car and house keys, glasses, watch, etc!!! Disinfection area will have to be designated as well and you probably have to change the clothes before you move into the house. Who will do the laundry for these clothes becomes a question as well.:smile: As such, for myself, I've decided just do the best I can, carry n95 mask and use it if I hear somebody sneeze, I've reinforced the mask rubber straps with staples and have hand sanitizer and a small spray bottle of alcohol. 



I don't like to go shopping, so I bought these things in bulk. Who knew now I'm rich, if I want to gouge people with these things.:smile: People, remember amazon and others, who are happy with gouging.


----------

